# No Cypress Mulch in Ca



## ierowe (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going nuts here. I am looking for Cypress mulch here in So Cal and can't find any. I do not like what I am hearing about coconut mulch and would really like to use mulch. Is there anything else I can use that is as good as cypress mulch?

Thanks


----------



## jntann (Oct 8, 2008)

They don't have it in Arizona either, but when I moved my daugther from Austin Texas, I bought 4 - 25 pound bags at home depot for less then 10.00 and took it back to arizona.... maybe your, home depot could order it for you. tell them the texas stores have it...


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Try this. http://www.giyp.com/results.asp?catID=1644&srg=CA&biz=1


----------



## jim_m (Oct 9, 2008)

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.centralvalleyreptiles.com/store/index.cgi?code=3&cat=6">www.centralvalleyreptiles.com/store/ind ... de=3&cat=6</a><!-- w -->

or this one. Dont know if this is the type of mulch your looking for but i use it.


----------



## Kharnifex (Oct 9, 2008)

here, ya go!
http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-25114/3-CUFT,-Cypress-Mulch,/Detail
to california this cypress breaks down to about $10 a cubic foot.
best price i could ever find, i live in cali, and i indorse these guys for providing great quality cypress, fairly fast shipping, and a cypress solution for us western states that can't get any cypress.


----------



## ierowe (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow! Not cheap is it? Is there an alternative to cypress that is good? My cage will be 8'x3' with 6-8 inches substrate. How often does the substrate need to be changed and does it all need to be replaced every time its cleaned or just the top layer?

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 9, 2008)

I change it every 3 months. 

You should mist and rotate the mulch. The top tends to dry out, some say when it gets completely dried out it doesn't absorb moisture as easily. I use a 1 gallon mister without the nozzle, it puts out a decent about of water, somewhere between a mist and a flood. I found out if you just dump the water in, it goes straight to the bottom without being absorbed in the much. Wetting the top and rotating it weekly will help even out the moisture level.


----------



## scarecrow (Oct 9, 2008)

if my math is right, the one in the link Kharnifex gave you should be enough to cover the tank to the right thickness for 4 dollars. That's the best deal I've seen.

Just be sure to freeze the bag for 24 to 48 hours to kill any bugs or parasites, and allow it to get back to room temp before filling the tank. Bark that isn't specifically designed for animals probably hasn't been thoroughly cleaned.

What have you seen against coconut bark? So far it's my substrate of choice; Good for burrowing, holding moisture, and staying out of my tegu's mouth.


----------



## argus333 (Oct 9, 2008)

its hard to find here in nj from time to time as well some yrs everyone has it other nobody.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 9, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> here, ya go!
> http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-25114/3-CUFT,-Cypress-Mulch,/Detail
> to california this cypress breaks down to about $10 a cubic foot.
> best price i could ever find, i live in cali, and i indorse these guys for providing great quality cypress, fairly fast shipping, and a cypress solution for us western states that can't get any cypress.



i tried to buy this and it was about $70 in shipping and made the total about $90. That seems like a little much. The mulch its self only cost $11.


----------



## ierowe (Oct 9, 2008)

I have checked a ton of locations here, even ones almost 2 hours away. Nothing. Went to Petco, .310 cubic ft for 9.99. I need like a 100 to 150 cubic ft. What, almost 2 grand for substrate?


----------



## aerodan (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for the newb question - what's wrong with Eucalyptus mulch as an alternative to Cypress? From what I've been reading, Cypress trees are culled from wetlands and chopping them down badly effects habitats for creatures that depend on them. Eucalyptus, on the other hand, is plentiful - especially in the west, and is loosely rooted - meaning it falls often anyway for mulching.

There seems to be two types of Eucalyptus: Red and Black. The black would be best suited, since it won't... well, stain the little dudes!

Thanks for any info!

-AD


----------



## Kharnifex (Oct 13, 2008)

akward_silence91: you were most likely tring to buy 3 bags. 
Each bag is 3 cubic feet. 2 bags is perfect for my 7'-4' cage. but i don't layer the stuff evenly, the back of the cage is piled witht he stuff, with the front bare wood. i prolly have an 18" tall mound across the back, sloping down to the front.


833175 3 CUFT, Cypress Mulch, Bag, UPC: 0 96821 77778 8. 
$3.97 $3.97 

Sub-Total 
$3.97 
Shipping: UPS Ground: $29.08 
Ideal TrueValue Home Center ESTIMATED TOTAL $33.05 

33.05 for 3 cubic feet, is about 11 bucks a cu foot.


----------



## AB^ (Oct 13, 2008)

I just use redwood mulch from home depot sold under the name brand "gorilla hair"


----------

